# Summer Series Lightheavyweight brackets announced



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

Attila Vegh (24-4) vs. Roger Hollett (13-3)
Richard Hale (18-4) vs. Beau Tribolet (7-1)
Marcus Vanttinen (21-3) vs. Philipe Lins (5-0)
Travis Wiuff (66-14) vs. TBA


Think its good brackets, good to see its not very similar to the last lightheavyweight bracket which i thought it might be! Strange their announcing it now though when 2 of the guys (Vegh & Vanttinen) have fights this friday and could lose. Hopefully the last entrant is Petruzelli, but i can see it being Tim Carpenter or someone.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Travis Wiuff is only common sense considering he beat the current champion. I'm glad they are stepping up tournaments. That way there will be no room for superfights.


----------

